# Forum Home Renovation Rendering  QT EcoSeries vs Hebel PowerClad vs NRG Greenboard vs Masterwall vs Brick

## HouseOB

Hi all, 
We are trying to decide on the substrate for our new rendered walls in our extension.  Does anyone have any experience with these products (QT EcoSeries, Hebel PowerClad, NRG Greenboard, Masterwall, Brick), how they compare for price, and anything to stay away from. 
I've done a fair bit of research, but finding it difficult to decide on the best solution.  Also trying to get prices fully supplied, installed and rendered, so if anyone knows rough figures it would be appreciated.  *QT EcoSeries* looks like a nice product, I like that it is installed with an airgap, and it's mid range weight will make it easier to work with. A bit hard to find information on people that have used it, and I'm not sure if it's going to be difficult to find people to install it.  Couldn't find the best way to cut it, wasn't mentioned in their manual.  *Hebel PowerClad* 
looks pretty good, it is a little heavier than I would like but probably still manageable.  It has one of lower R ratings of the bunch, but is probably the strongest aside from brick, and probably the hardest one to work with/cut.  Looks like it needs to be installed very accurately since they use a thin render.  *Masterwall* 
seems fairly popular, very easy to work with and probably one of the easier ones to get someone to supply and install.  I'm a bit concerned that there could be condensation issues since it is attached directly to the frame and can introduce moisture there.  They also seem to require a big game (150mm) to ground, and we want to bring the render right down to our paved area, so I'm not sure how that will work.  We also need to close in underneath the suspended floor, so it's a problem there if we can't install it close to the ground as well.  *NRG Greenboard. * 
Seems very similar to Masterwall except it contains Insect & vermin repellant.  It also seems to have less information available and might be more difficult to find people that have used it an can verify its quality.  As with Masterwall it also gets attached directly to the frame.  *Brick. * 
The only option that requires strip footings or slab.  While it is probably the strongest option, it's also the slowest to install, heaviest and has the poorest insulation.  Possibly also the most expensive since you pay for bricks + bricklayer + renderer. 
So far I like QT EcoPanel best, but I haven't got prices yet so I'm not sure how competitive it is.  As far as insualation the EPS products (Masterwall and Greenboard) are the best, just not sure how comfortable I am with such a light cladding!  Then again maybe because it's so light it will resist movement more? (Wheras heavier panels want to move). 
Are there any other products I should be looking into?

----------


## HouseOB

This is for a single story house btw, if that makes any difference.

----------


## PracticaMMC

Hi There,  
I can answer your questions concerning the MasterWall Cladding system. 
Condensation:  This is not an issue with the Insulated MasterWall cladding system, as the insulation is on the outside of the building, this in turn pushes the dew points (the point where condensation occurs) to the outside of the building.  Cold face claddings (cladding which has little thermal value) allow cold temperature to enter further into the wall system, usually in the fiberglass batts and that is where the dew point is reached, causing moisture build up.  That is why many systems require a cavity and the use of a high breather frame wrap to allow the escape of the moisture.  Note that only 4% moisture in the insulation batts will result in up to 70% loss of thermal value, hence external insulation systems are the best performing systems in the world.  MasterWall incorporates complete weather-tight flashing and sealant detailing to ensure that your home will remain weather-tight and achieve the highest thermal performance possible, for future cost savings.  MasterWall can also offer the MasterWall K Series that provide R4.0 for the panel alone, add to that any additional frame insulation and you can achieve up to R6.7. (includes R2.5 batt, plasterboard and render)  Installing a MasterWall system saves money for the long term. 
Cladding Height:  The MasterWall specification allow for cladding to terminate 50mm above open ground and closer to paved balconies or terraces, depending on the design etc. this can be detailed to suit your particular project.  The subfloor of your home can be clad with MasterWall as well, as long as you install cross flow ventilation which is part of the building code.  Contact the technical department for information. 
Light weight:  MasterWall is the lightest of your options which offers the benefits of ease and speed of installation, design freedom, thermal panels which protect the building from thermal stress and movement.  Full system approach (not just panels).  Install and render application can be arranged, or the option to install yourself with onsite training if you wish. 
Hope this helps.

----------

